# Sta block Breaker Question



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

sta block, i thought i was going learn something new ,anyway giong to change one on tuesday $$


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Speedy Petey said:


> From what I have seen, HI's have an astronomical fear of being sued and going to court, and will do anythig they can to cover their asse(t)s.


We are a litigious society,  shouldn't we all operate that way? :shutup:Remember: Everyone is just one lawsuit away from loosing everything. :whistling

Still, I appreciate my Home Inspectors and what they bring to the table. Just as I do my subs, mortgage brokers, insurance agents, etc.

Oh and to bring this thread to an end. Panel is being completely replaced 

So yesterday was a good day...I learned something NEW:thumbup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

The panel is 50 years old. It is time to change it out.:clap:

It's not the end of the world, someone's just going to have to cough up a few bucks (from $500 for a panel change to 2 or 3K for a service upgrade.)


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's a memo from our building dept regarding fpe panels. They want to make it as painless as possible if someone wants to get a new panel.



> FEDERAL PACIFIC PANELBOARD REPLACEMENT - Permits for replacing FPE panelboards with identical size
> panels (i.e. 100 amp for a 100 amp) can all be drawn as a service repair. This means that the existing service
> needs to comply with the code used at the time of original installation.


Again, that's my building department not your building deptartment.

Did one from 1958 yesterday. No new waterpipe ground and no jumpering the meter and pressure reg. No second ground rod. I don't think there was a first ground rod either.


----------



## Archania (Jan 21, 2009)

I have dealt with this a lot too. I worked in a real estate office, and still work for them in getting houses ready to sell, etc. They all have that "clause" about the FPE panels when the house has one. People hardly ever want to change out the panel because the home inspector says so. It is silly to dump that money into a house you are going to sell. 
The last crazy thing they started doing too- "unprotected wiring below 7' in the garage." I mean come on now, are the people going to re-wire the garage? No one wants to do that to sell the house! I agree with the dangerous stuff, but all this other stuff is just getting way too frivolous. AND, yes the HI's always have those contingencies covering their a**es so they cant be held accountable for anything they mention in the report.


----------

